# Massive sigs



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Has the sig rule gone,can i stick on loads of pictures now ? :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

southjj said:


> Has the sig rule gone


Nope it's not gone. You point me in the direction of the 'massive sigs' and I'll amend them accordingly.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats the max sig size again?
cheers
jon


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

southTT said:


> Whats the max sig size again?
> cheers
> jon


Since you posted this last year the forum's software has been upgraded. It now stops people from having sigs that are outside the set maximum dimensions (450x175px).

Unfortunately there's no facility to stop an image's physical size (number of K), nor the amount of pics in somebody's sig.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Kev.Just seems that some are getting huge(pet peeve of mine)
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

southTT said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Kev.Just seems that some are getting huge(pet peeve of mine)
> cheers
> jon


Is that for loading reasons Jon or just otherwise? We are trying to ensure we keep within the rules but at the same time keep the quality of image. :wink: I suppose if it's a loading issue we could tweak them a bit...


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

No mate ,its ok ,It only affects me on the coal driven piece of [email protected] at work+ I want to update mine with pics
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

southTT said:


> No mate ,its ok ,It only affects me on the coal driven piece of [email protected] at work+ I want to update mine with pics
> cheers
> jon


If you need any help to optimise them let me know... :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

`


southTT said:


> No mate ,its ok ,It only affects me on the coal driven piece of [email protected] at work+ I want to update mine with pics
> cheers
> jon


Jon out of interest, how come some of your posts are southjj and some southtt... though both seem to point to the same user?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

jammyd said:


> `
> 
> 
> southTT said:
> ...


I was southjj to start with(joined forum before i bought the tt)then changed it to southtt.Are you going on the 22nd?
cheers
jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be there if I can find it 

I am working in Redditch so it is not too far for me


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A new rule is now in place. Please see the global sticky topic I've posted up.


----------

